# Source code for JB?



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

What exactly is source? Does that mean when Google posts the factory JB images specifically for the Verizon g nex? If so that could be forever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

No. Source is the uncompiled code. This allows the code to be fully manipulated. Once code is compiled, there is less that you can do with it.

Think of it this way: AOSP, the Android source code, is the building blocks for every Android ROM including official OTAs and OEM versions. It's not phone specific so while still uncompiled changes can be made to allow Android to run on your phone.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Simplest terms...

compiled builds = cooked dinner
uncompiled source = raw ingredients
source documentation = recipe


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Joel S said:


> Simplest terms...
> 
> compiled builds = cooked dinner
> uncompiled source = raw ingredients
> source documentation = recipe


That's what I was trying to get across. I over-complicated my simplification. +1


----------



## silverbulletncsu (Apr 25, 2012)

Once source drops and all dev's have it, think there's any reason or advantage in unrooting/locking, recieving the ota update to 4.1 then rooting again? Or just flash straight over any 4.0 rom running now?

I'm waiting for source and official 4.1 roms before going over to JB b/c I've flashed several of the current "work arounds" and have had issues with either the rom itself of the kernels. Plus my combo of Axiom ADV 9.5 and Trinity Kernel is hard to beat imho.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Besides the new proprietaries made availabile by carriers (i know for GSM galnex users these have already leaked...if there are any for toro/toroplus) there would be no real advantage a 'true' locked otapackage and an aosp builds with the same proprietaries (assuming the build was assembled correctly) (this is also assuming we are talking about nexus devices, with non nexus devices the otapackage may offer an exponentially greater amount of stability or featureset depending on circumstances, we will cross that road when we get there though...)


----------

